
A deep dive into the Apollo Guidance Computer, and the hack that saved Apollo 14 - nwrk
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/01/a-deep-dive-into-the-apollo-guidance-computer-and-the-hack-that-saved-apollo-14/
======
garaetjjte
For more on the topic of AGC operation and screw-ups, see Don Eyles excellent
article
[https://www.doneyles.com/LM/Tales.html](https://www.doneyles.com/LM/Tales.html)
and book
[http://www.sunburstandluminary.com/SLhome.html](http://www.sunburstandluminary.com/SLhome.html)

